# Capitol Imperialis.. what is that?



## TheInquisitor (Mar 8, 2008)

i have heard much talk about a Capitol Imperialis and wondering what the h..l that is. does anyone know?


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I had no idea what it was but a quick search came up with this on another site. 

The Capitol Imperialis is a massive mobile fortress dwarfing even Battle Titans. It's massive hull provides protection for several companies worth of Imperial Guardsmen -and not just the men themselves: The Capitol Imperialis is so huge that it can even transport tanks.
The Capitol Imperialist is usually deployed behind the front lines where it acts as a mobile base providing communications and medical facilities. However under the right circumstances commanders may wish to use the CI in a more offensive role. When battlefield conditions or the environment are so harsh that infantry would die if deployed in the open, a CI will do the job and safely get the infantry where they need to go.










It doesn't look so big and bad arse in the pic but whatever... I don't even know if that is an official model or what but it's the first thing I stumbled across.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That is an Epic scale Capitol. They're fucking massive, as you can tell by the description.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/02/capitol-imperialis-40k-scale.html

This one isn't epic scale...


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

That is fucking awesome, would love to see it when it's finished. Are there rules for this monster anywhere?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Lets face it, its cool, but its a jawa sandcrawler.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Ah, good call Panda, I wondered why it seemed so familiar.


----------



## TheInquisitor (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy hell. that one have to be powerful enough to destroy a army singlehandedly.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

isnt it similar to a command lethevian?


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

The Squat Leviathan was a huge gun platform that also had a gyrocopter as a spotter. It didn't carry infantry. But devastating no the less!


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

tk421 said:


> The Squat Leviathan was a huge gun platform that also had a gyrocopter as a spotter. It didn't carry infantry. But devastating no the less!


It's also an Imperial Vehicle of some type (read the battle of Tyrok Fields), though I have no idea what it looks like.


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

> It's also an Imperial Vehicle of some type (read the battle of Tyrok Fields), though I have no idea what it looks like.


Speaking strickly from gaming [epic] perspective it was only a Squat super heavy. As for the book, I've never read it although I may.


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok sorry all I confused myself with the super heavies, it's been a long time since I played epic! The leviathan was indeed a command vehicle used by both IG and Squats that had some troop carrying abillity and lots o' guns. However the Colossus is what I was thinking of, it was simular in size but was no more than a moving gun platform!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall the squat one had an uber massive gun on in called a cyclops cannon. I think that's what it was called. It always blew chunks out of my Marines.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet Mork on a Stick!!! That thing is HUGE!!! (That's what she said )

I'm just glad I'll never have to face one in my gaming group, I'm going to have enough of a headache with my mate's Baneblade when he gets that up and running!


----------

